# Biden Drone stike killed US aid worker loading WATER into his car not a terrorist



## Remodeling Maidiac (Sep 10, 2021)

NYT is the original source so keep your Fox hate in check









						Times Investigation: In U.S. Drone Strike, Evidence Suggests No ISIS Bomb (Published 2021)
					

U.S. officials said a Reaper drone followed a car for hours and then fired based on evidence it was carrying explosives. But in-depth video analysis and interviews at the site cast doubt on that account.




					www.nytimes.com


----------



## Asclepias (Sep 10, 2021)

It says Biden droned the wrong person.  Everyone already knows Biden didnt operate the drone.  Faux is living up to its fake news name again.  Here is the real article for educated people.









						Times Investigation: In U.S. Drone Strike, Evidence Suggests No ISIS Bomb (Published 2021)
					

U.S. officials said a Reaper drone followed a car for hours and then fired based on evidence it was carrying explosives. But in-depth video analysis and interviews at the site cast doubt on that account.




					www.nytimes.com
				




*"the tactical commander made the decision to strike his vehicle, launching a Hellfire missile at around 4:50 p.m."*


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac (Sep 10, 2021)

Asclepias said:


> It says Biden droned the wrong person.  Everyone already knows Biden didnt operate the drone.  Faux is living up to its fake news name again.


If Biden didn't drone the US AID WORKER then Obama didn't get UBL right?

Fucking idiot


----------



## Asclepias (Sep 10, 2021)

Grampa Murked U said:


> If Biden didn't drone the US AID WORKER then Obama didn't get UBL right?


Wrong your fucking idiot. Biden had jack shit to do with the drone attack. A local command gave the go ahead. Obama gave the go ahead to grab OBL.


----------



## Batcat (Sep 10, 2021)

Asclepias said:


> It says Biden droned the wrong person.  Everyone already knows Biden didnt operate the drone.  Faux is living up to its fake news name again.  Here is the real article for educated people.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank God Biden isn’t the one operating a drone. 

You need someone as sharp as a tack to be flying one of those killer drones — not some old politician in the early stages of dementia.


----------



## Asclepias (Sep 10, 2021)

Batcat said:


> Thank God Biden isn’t the one operating a drone.
> 
> You need someone as sharp as a tack to be flying one of those killer drones — not some old politician in the early stages of dementia.


Yeah Biden and Drumpf are the last 2 people I would want operating the drone. You can throw Mitch and Pelosi in there as well.


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac (Sep 10, 2021)

What is it with the Obama/Biden obsession with killing Americans and allies?


----------



## Asclepias (Sep 10, 2021)

Grampa Murked U said:


> What is it with the Obama/Biden obsession with killing Americans and allies?


What is it with you idiots continually being fooled by Faux?


----------



## struth (Sep 10, 2021)

At this point, i have to wonder if this was a mistake. 


It seems Xiden and his cult of dembots are doing everything they can to help the terrorist…why not kill someone there that was merely trying to aid the people he abandoned?


----------



## easyt65 (Sep 10, 2021)

_"Never underestimate Biden's ability to f* things up." _
- His 'boss', Barak Obama


----------



## Thinker101 (Sep 10, 2021)

We'll just have to add this to the *ever growing* list of Biden screw-ups.  Guaranteed MSM will give this minimal (if any) coverage.  And the ass-wipe liberals will just be coming up with never ending excuses.

Afghan Family Says Errant U.S. Missile Killed 10, Including 7 Children


----------



## Batcat (Sep 10, 2021)

Asclepias said:


> What is it with you idiots continually being fooled by Faux?


According to the OP the New York Times is the source. 









						How the New York Times has published lies to serve a biased narrative
					

A new book reveals how The New York Times has published lies to serve a biased narrative — from Hitler to Trump.




					nypost.com


----------



## Baron Von Murderpaws (Sep 10, 2021)

Batcat said:


> Thank God Biden isn’t the one operating a drone.
> 
> You need someone as sharp as a tack to be flying one of those killer drones — not some old politician in the early stages of dementia.



You consider 50+ years of mindless drivel "early stages of dementia"????


----------



## MinTrut (Sep 10, 2021)

Grampa Murked U said:


> NYT is the original source so keep your Fox hate in check
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow - Biden really IS demented White rapist Obama.


----------



## Rigby5 (Sep 10, 2021)

We should only be using drones for recon.
No attack from a drone should ever be legal.
If nothing else, it is stupid because we are far more vulnerable to drone attacks than anyone else.


----------



## 366h34d (Sep 10, 2021)

Few reporters from fox news, daily mail ... questioned the strike when they reported the strike. First of all, no name was given. Then, the US had no eyes and ears on the ground. I will not surprise that this was a mistake.


----------



## OKTexas (Sep 10, 2021)

Asclepias said:


> Wrong your fucking idiot. Biden had jack shit to do with the drone attack. A local command gave the go ahead. Obama gave the go ahead to grab OBL.




So fucking idiot, tell the class who gave that local command the authority to make that decision? Didn't xiden say the buck stops with him? Are you calling the demented fool a liar?

.


----------



## Rogue AI (Sep 10, 2021)

Who provided the Intel for this strike? No matter how you cut it, nothing this administration says can be taken at face value.


----------



## TroglocratsRdumb (Sep 10, 2021)

the cover-up crime is just as bad as the crime


----------



## Asclepias (Sep 10, 2021)

OKTexas said:


> So fucking idiot, tell the class who gave that local command the authority to make that decision? Didn't xiden say the buck stops with him? Are you calling the demented fool a liar?
> 
> .


Show me where Biden gave the order and then I will tell the class why youre an idiot.


----------



## Asclepias (Sep 10, 2021)

Batcat said:


> According to the OP the New York Times is the source.


Show me where the NYT says Biden piloted the drone or gave the order. I'll wait.

Just because Faux took a true story and told a lie doesnt make their lie the truth.


----------



## Asclepias (Sep 10, 2021)

struth said:


> At this point, i have to wonder if this was a mistake.
> 
> 
> It seems Xiden and his cult of dembots are doing everything they can to help the terrorist…why not kill someone there that was merely trying to aid the people he abandoned?


So now you're calling the military dembots? Nice.


----------



## Turtlesoup (Sep 10, 2021)

Asclepias said:


> Wrong your fucking idiot. Biden had jack shit to do with the drone attack. A local command gave the go ahead. Obama gave the go ahead to grab OBL.


ACtually NO.  Obama didn't give the go ahead to get OBL.  I was watching the news that night----it was Panetta who stepped down shortly after.  Our dipshit Obama was in golf attire and did the situation room photos after the fact.


----------



## SassyIrishLass (Sep 10, 2021)

Batcat said:


> Thank God Biden isn’t the one operating a drone.


 Sounds like the senile jackass might have been


----------



## McRib (Sep 10, 2021)

OKTexas said:


> So fucking idiot, tell the class who gave that local command the authority to make that decision? Didn't xiden say the buck stops with him? Are you calling the demented fool a liar?
> 
> .


Nope, just calling you a fucking idiot.  Now go FOAD.


----------



## Rogue AI (Sep 10, 2021)

Asclepias said:


> Show me where Biden gave the order and then I will tell the class why youre an idiot.


Biden is the Commander in Chief, the buck stops at him. That's your free civics lesson for today. You are a little less ignorant of the world. You're welcome.


----------



## OKTexas (Sep 10, 2021)

Asclepias said:


> Show me where Biden gave the order and then I will tell the class why youre an idiot.




You've never been in the military have ya twerp? If you had you would have understood what I said. Or are you just the typical commie illiterate?

.


----------



## SassyIrishLass (Sep 10, 2021)

It must be difficult trying to defend the Presidential Turnip


----------



## OKTexas (Sep 10, 2021)

odanny said:


> Nope, just calling you a fucking idiot.  Now go FOAD.




Is the poor little commie triggered? Need a safe space and a tissue? ROFLMFAO

.


----------



## blackhawk (Sep 10, 2021)

When we pulled out of Afghanistan on the order of the current CIC  we lost having reliable intel sources on the ground that leads to things like this drone strike.


----------



## Rogue AI (Sep 10, 2021)

blackhawk said:


> When we pulled out of Afghanistan on the order of the current CIC  we lost having reliable intel sources on the ground that leads to things like this drone strike.


I agree, so what do think that says about how we are or can vet people coming to the states?


----------



## EMH (Sep 10, 2021)

Grampa Murked U said:


> NYT is the original source so keep your Fox hate in check
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Good grief.  NYT and fox are pals, who coulda known?

LOL

If the subject is war and death in afghan, and the sources are the NYT, Fox News, and traitor Joe, we can be sure of only one thing....


Whatever the truth is, none of them are going to provide it...


----------



## Asclepias (Sep 10, 2021)

Rogue AI said:


> Biden is the Commander in Chief, the buck stops at him. That's your free civics lesson for today. You are a little less ignorant of the world. You're welcome.


Its obvious you cant show me but nice deflection.


----------



## Asclepias (Sep 10, 2021)

OKTexas said:


> You've never been in the military have ya twerp? If you had you would have understood what I said. Or are you just the typical commie illiterate?
> 
> .


Yes I was in the military now stop stalling and show me the proof. After that I will tell the class what a fucking idiot you are.


----------



## blackhawk (Sep 10, 2021)

Rogue AI said:


> I agree, so what do think that says about how we are or can vet people coming to the states?


It would seem our current vetting process is now based on the honor system. What could possibily go wrong using that process?


----------



## Rogue AI (Sep 10, 2021)

Asclepias said:


> Its obvious you cant show me but nice deflection.


Are you suggesting there were rogue elements within the military working outside the president's directives? That's the only alternative, if you claim Biden isn't responsible.


----------



## LuckyDuck (Sep 10, 2021)

Grampa Murked U said:


> NYT is the original source so keep your Fox hate in check
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This is Biden's way of reducing the number of Americans left in Afghanistan.


----------



## Asclepias (Sep 10, 2021)

Rogue AI said:


> That's the only alternative


Obviously youre too dumb know more than 1 alternative. The link itself says the command was given by the local commander. Are really that stupid that you think no one moves or does anything until Biden gives the command?  If thats true then we would get our ass kicked in every single war. You think people stand around with their thumbs up their asses waiting for a command from the prez to filter down to them? Damn you're a fucking idiot.


----------



## OKTexas (Sep 10, 2021)

Asclepias said:


> Yes I was in the military now stop stalling and show me the proof. After that I will tell the class what a fucking idiot you are.




No one is stalling, I've given you the answer a couple of different ways. Here's number 3, since a commander is responsible for everything that does or doesn't happen on his watch, isn't the commander in chief responsible for everything the military does? A simple yes or no are the only options here.

Of course all I expect from an ignorant commie like you is more deflection.

.


----------



## TemplarKormac (Sep 10, 2021)

Grampa Murked U said:


> What is it with the Obama/Biden obsession with killing Americans and allies?


They know they'll get away with it.


----------



## Asclepias (Sep 10, 2021)

OKTexas said:


> A simple yes or no are the only options here.


Youre still stalling. Now show me where Biden personally gave the order to attack or flew the drone himself.  That's your only option and last chance.


----------



## Rogue AI (Sep 10, 2021)

Asclepias said:


> Obviously youre too dumb know more than 1 alternative. The link itself says the command was given by the local commander. Are really that stupid that you think no one moves or does anything until Biden gives the command?  If thats true then we would get our ass kicked in every single war. You think people stand around with their thumbs up their asses waiting for a command from the prez to filter down to them? Damn you're a fucking idiot.


This withdrawal was not normal day to day operations. Biden personally injected himself into the whole operation. He told the country on national television 'the buck stops here'. Trying to deny that makes you look even stupider than normal.


----------



## Asclepias (Sep 10, 2021)

Rogue AI said:


> He told the country on national television 'the buck stops here'. Trying to deny that makes you look even stupider than normal.


Did he tell the country he gave the command or flew the drone himself?  I thought so you fucking idiot.


----------



## Fang (Sep 10, 2021)

Grampa Murked U said:


> If Biden didn't drone the US AID WORKER then Obama didn't get UBL right?
> 
> Fucking idiot



BOOM!!! That’s pretty much the end of the thread right there. Nicely done.


----------



## Asclepias (Sep 10, 2021)

Fang said:


> BOOM!!! That’s pretty much the end of the thread right there. Nicely done.


Actually it wasnt which is why we are still discussing the difference. Obama gave the order to take out OBL. Biden learned about the drone attack after it was done by the local commander you idiot.


----------



## Turtlesoup (Sep 10, 2021)

Asclepias said:


> Did he tell the country he gave the command or flew the drone himself?  I thought so you fucking idiot.


No, but I suspect one of Biden's WOKE idiotic military or CIA were involved and did the fucking up AGAIN.


----------



## OKTexas (Sep 10, 2021)

Asclepias said:


> Youre still stalling. Now show me where Biden personally gave the order to attack or flew the drone himself.  That's your only option and last chance.




Thanks for not disappointing. Carry on fucktard.

.


----------



## Asclepias (Sep 10, 2021)

OKTexas said:


> Thanks for not disappointing. Carry on fucktard.
> 
> .


You're welcome idiot. I knew you're were too stupid to research.  Your inability to stop stalling and provide facts proves it.


----------



## Rogue AI (Sep 10, 2021)

Asclepias said:


> Did he tell the country he gave the command or flew the drone himself?  I thought so you fucking idiot.


Pull your head out of your ass. Sadly, a military helicopter crashed off the coast of California, did you see anyone here blame Biden? No, because Biden didn't inject himself into aviation maintenance. 

You same fucking hypocrites give him credit for his historic airlift of everybody and their brother, except US citizens and SIV personnel, but ignore his responsibility here. Wow.


----------



## Batcat (Sep 11, 2021)

Asclepias said:


> Show me where the NYT says Biden piloted the drone or gave the order. I'll wait.
> 
> Just because Faux took a true story and told a lie doesnt make their lie the truth.


I never said Biden was piloting the drone and neither did FoxNews. 

I said:

_”Thank God Biden *isn’t *the one operating a drone. 

You need someone as sharp as a tack to be flying one of those killer drones — not some old politician in the early stages of dementia.”_

However it may be possible that Joe Biden or his handlers ordered Joe’s “woke” military to drone someone so they did.


----------



## Batcat (Sep 11, 2021)

Toffeenut Baconsmuggler said:


> You consider 50+ years of mindless drivel "early stages of dementia"????


The 50+ years of ”mindless drivel” was BEFORE Joe developed early dementia (although it might now be approaching mid-stage dementia.


----------



## westwall (Sep 11, 2021)

Grampa Murked U said:


> NYT is the original source so keep your Fox hate in check
> 
> 
> 
> ...





So fucking sad on so many levels.  The level of incompetence,  on so many levels,  demonstrated by this administration are loathsome to behold.


----------



## Asclepias (Sep 11, 2021)

Batcat said:


> I never said Biden was piloting the drone and neither did FoxNews.
> 
> I said:
> 
> ...


Show me where the NYT says Biden piloted the drone *or gave the order.* I'll wait.

Faux says Biden droned the wrong guy. Its even right there on the video caption.


----------



## Batcat (Sep 11, 2021)

Asclepias said:


> Show me where the NYT says Biden piloted the drone *or gave the order.* I'll wait.
> 
> Faux says Biden droned the wrong guy. Its even right there on the video caption.


Face facts. 

Joe or his handlers wanted the military to find some fool to drone kill to prove Joe is just as tough as when he took on Corn Pop at the pool. Joe’s “woke” military was more than happy to help out since they look like a pack of incompetent fools after Biden’s withdrawal fiasco.


----------



## Asclepias (Sep 11, 2021)

Batcat said:


> Face facts.
> 
> Joe or his handlers wanted the military to find some fool to drone kill to prove Joe is just as tough as when he took on Corn Pop at the pool. Joe’s “woke” military was more than happy to help out since they look like a pack of incompetent fools after Biden’s withdrawal fiasco.


You're talking out the side of your ass cheek and deflecting so don't mention anything about facts when you have zero that says Biden is the one that flew the drone or gave the order.


----------



## g5000 (Sep 11, 2021)

Grampa Murked U said:


> NYT is the original source so keep your Fox hate in check
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hmmm.  You guys said Obama wasn't responsible for killing Osama bin Laden.  But now Biden is responsible for the drone strike that may have killed an innocent man?

Obama gave the order to kill bin Laden.  Where's the order from Biden to kill this guy?


----------



## Rogue AI (Sep 11, 2021)

g5000 said:


> Hmmm.  You guys said Obama wasn't responsible for killing Osama bin Laden.  But now Biden is responsible for the drone strike that may have killed an innocent man?
> 
> Obama gave the order to kill bin Laden.  Where's the order from Biden to kill this guy?


Why does Biden get credit for flying out refugees? He didn't pilot the planes, he taxi them on the runway with his 18 wheeler, when it comes to credit you give it to him  when it comes to mistakes and blame, silence. Sad.


----------



## g5000 (Sep 11, 2021)

Correct me if my memory is failing, but I don't recall any of Biden's critics starting topics about these and wailing about Trump's incompetence.

Trump drone strikes mass murder Yemeni civilians: Hidden toll of US drone strikes in Yemen: Nearly a third of deaths are civilians, not al-Qaida

Trump drone strike murders 30 farmers: U.S. drone strike kills 30 pine nut farm workers in Afghanistan

Trump drone strike murders five innocents, including a new mother: U.S. Drone Killed Afghan Civilians, Officials Say (Published 2019)

Trump drone strike kills a mother and child: US acknowledges civilian deaths in Somalia drone strike


----------



## g5000 (Sep 11, 2021)




----------



## struth (Sep 11, 2021)

Asclepias said:


> So now you're calling the military dembots? Nice.


nope the admin that ordered this cluster


----------



## Rogue AI (Sep 11, 2021)

g5000 said:


> Correct me if my memory is failing, but I don't recall any of Biden's critics starting topics about these and wailing about Trump's incompetence.
> 
> Trump drone strikes mass murder Yemeni civilians: Hidden toll of US drone strikes in Yemen: Nearly a third of deaths are civilians, not al-Qaida
> 
> ...


The same reason Obama didn't get blamed for every civilian killed in day to day operations. This withdrawal on the other hand was personally initiated by Biden, he set the date, he took individual credit for precieved successes, and passed the buck on any failures, all the while telling the world the buck stopped at him. Totally different scenario.


----------



## g5000 (Sep 11, 2021)

Rogue AI said:


> The same reason Obama didn't get blamed for every civilian killed in day to day operations. This withdrawal on the other hand was personally initiated by Biden, he set the date, he took individual credit for precieved successes, and passed the buck on any failures, all the while telling the world the buck stopped at him. Totally different scenario.


Moving the goal posts does not work with me. This topic is about blaming Biden for a drone strike on a possible innocent Afghani.

I agree Biden bungled the withdrawal, but he is just as responsible for the drone strike as Trump was for the ones on his watch.  No more, no less.

So if you could point me to those topics where Biden's critics attacked Trump for his incomptence for the drone strikes which killed innocents, I'd appreciate it.  I'd hate to think they are all raging hypocrites...


----------



## basquebromance (Sep 11, 2021)

"We have money for war
but nothing to help the poor" - 2Pac


----------



## struth (Sep 11, 2021)

Asclepias said:


> Youre still stalling. Now show me where Biden personally gave the order to attack or flew the drone himself.  That's your only option and last chance.


didn’t xiden vow to take out the people responsible for the attack that lead to the deadliest day in nearly a decade for the US? and didn’t this then take place and the admin say they got them?


----------



## RetiredGySgt (Sep 11, 2021)

Asclepias said:


> Yes I was in the military now stop stalling and show me the proof. After that I will tell the class what a fucking idiot you are.


Hey RETARD? Who AUTHORIZES the use of drones and missile strikes? Is it some low level commander? or is it ultimately  the President via use of force rules?


----------



## g5000 (Sep 11, 2021)

RetiredGySgt said:


> Hey RETARD? Who AUTHORIZES the use of drones and missile strikes? Is it some low level commander? or is it ultimately  the President via use of force rules?


Would you kindly point me to the topics that you or any other Biden critic started on this forum calling Trump incompetent and responsible for the deaths of innocents from the drone strikes I listed in post 58?

Thanks very much, Gunny.


----------



## RetiredGySgt (Sep 11, 2021)

g5000 said:


> Would you kindly point me to the topics that you or any other Biden critic started on this forum calling Trump incompetent and responsible for the deaths of innocents from the drone strikes I listed in post 58?
> 
> Thanks very much.


Actually Trump WAS responsible because his policy established the rule.


----------



## g5000 (Sep 11, 2021)

RetiredGySgt said:


> Actually Trump WAS responsible because his policy established the rule.


Okay, but where are the topics from Biden's critics or you attacking him and calling him incompetent for those deaths, Gunny?


----------



## Rogue AI (Sep 11, 2021)

g5000 said:


> Moving the goal posts does not work with me. This topic is about blaming Biden for a drone strike on a possible innocent Afghani.
> 
> I agree Biden bungled the withdrawal, but he is just as responsible for the drone strike as Trump was for the ones on his watch.  No more, no less.
> 
> So if you could point me to those topics where Biden's critics attacked Trump for his incomptence for the drone strikes which killed innocents, I'd appreciate it.  I'd hate to think they are all raging hypocrites...


You mean like how liberals criticized Trump for drone striking that Iranian general? No civilians were killed. No incompetence in that, yet plenty of liberal scorn. Did you speak up for Trump then? Wouldn't want to take you folks as raging hypocrites.


----------



## g5000 (Sep 11, 2021)

I mean, that's a LOT of dead bodies Trump's drone strikes inflicted.

Considering the vehemence over the death of one guy in this topic, you would think all these people foaming at the mouth would have been out of their minds over Trump's drone strikes.


----------



## g5000 (Sep 11, 2021)

Rogue AI said:


> You mean like how liberals criticized Trump for drone striking that Iranian general? No civilians were killed. No incompetence in that, yet plenty of liberal scorn. Did you speak up for Trump then? Wouldn't want to take you folks as raging hypocrites.


I already told you.  Moving the goal posts doesn't work with me.

And...oh darn...


g5000 said:


> If the intelligence is true and Soleimani was planning further attacks on Americans,* I'm perfectly okay with his killing.  It would be negligent not to take him out.*



I guess you'll  have to find another goal post again!


----------



## 2aguy (Sep 11, 2021)

Grampa Murked U said:


> NYT is the original source so keep your Fox hate in check
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Let me set the scene...

The group in control of biden....

*Handler #1.*

"we have to pretend to do something about the attack at the airport.....I know, order those morons in the military to blow something up, say they blew up the guys who did it..."

*Handler #2*

"we don't know who did it though..."

*Handler #1*

"Who cares who did it...just order them to blow up something...and tell Jill to get the idiot more pudding....he has been complaining all day............."

*That is how it went down.....*


----------



## RetiredGySgt (Sep 11, 2021)

g5000 said:


> Okay, but where are the topics from Biden's critics or you attacking him and calling him incompetent for those deaths, Gunny?


Where is the similarity? Without context one can not compare, In any of the Trump events did some one follow the subject for hours and then attack the subject for unloading their car? But to the point. The President establishes the rules for use so ultimately he is responsible forthe attack.


----------



## 2aguy (Sep 11, 2021)

basquebromance said:


> "We have money for war
> but nothing to help the poor" - 2Pac




Nothing to help the poor?   How many welfare programs do we have?


----------



## g5000 (Sep 11, 2021)

RetiredGySgt said:


> Where is the similarity?


Innocents died.  A LOT of them.


----------



## gipper (Sep 11, 2021)

The moral of this horrific story is our corrupt imperialist military shouldn’t be doing drone strikes at all. Seven children murdered. WTF!  Will anyone be held responsible? 

How many innocent women and children must die before the empire stops mass murdering?


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Sep 11, 2021)

Grampa Murked U said:


> NYT is the original source so keep your Fox hate in check
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Buden: don't kill the bomber about to kill 13, Marines, instead kill a USaid worker to show you're tough and decisive 

We need Regime change


----------



## Colin norris (Sep 11, 2021)

Grampa Murked U said:


> NYT is the original source so keep your Fox hate in check
> 
> 
> 
> ...



So what? Giving  them aid is like giving a junkie more drugs. 
They shouldn't be there.  Like the rest of them who had 20 years to get out.  

Has it ever occurred to you how many innocent people were killed by drone strikes ftom GWB? Of course not. you're only interested in shitting in Biden  because you hate democrats.  
You're FITH.


----------



## Rogue AI (Sep 11, 2021)

g5000 said:


> I already told you.  Moving the goal posts doesn't work with me.
> 
> And...oh darn...
> 
> ...


You won't convince me the withdrawal is not a separate situation. Particularly after Biden addressed the nation with his 'buck stops here' speech. It was politically structured with little regard to the on the ground necessities. If a president is going to play politics with human lives, they better get it right.

Congratulations on not being a raging hypocrite. At least not on that issue.


----------



## gipper (Sep 11, 2021)

RetiredGySgt said:


> Where is the similarity? Without context one can not compare, In any of the Trump events did some one follow the subject for hours and then attack the subject for unloading their car? But to the point. The President establishes the rules for use so ultimately he is responsible forthe attack.


No difference between dumb Don and old Joe. They both MUST support the MIC and imperialism.


----------



## JGalt (Sep 11, 2021)




----------



## Remodeling Maidiac (Sep 11, 2021)

JGalt said:


>


That really is just awful. I wonder if ANYONE will be held responsible or if it will just be "investigated" until everyone forgets.


----------



## gipper (Sep 11, 2021)

Grampa Murked U said:


> That really is just awful. I wonder if ANYONE will be held responsible or if it will just be "investigated" until everyone forgets.


Unfortunately this shit has gone on since warmonger W. Nothing has been done to stop it by anyone in Congress. It should tell us all that they are a bunch of worthless cowards. Too afraid to oppose the war machine.


----------



## 22lcidw (Sep 11, 2021)

Asclepias said:


> What is it with you idiots continually being fooled by Faux?


Perhaps when Progs start attacking many of their Progressive Politicians and others alone without adding a Non Prog or Republican for balance you will be believed. We know that every attack on a Non Prog or Republican is baked into the cake.


----------



## RadicalRedneck (Sep 11, 2021)

Asclepias said:


> Wrong your fucking idiot. Biden had jack shit to do with the drone attack. A local command gave the go ahead. Obama gave the go ahead to grab OBL.



WRONG AGAIN!  BIDEN was against killing OBL that day!


----------



## Asclepias (Sep 11, 2021)

struth said:


> nope the admin that ordered this cluster


If thats truly what you meant then you wouldnt have said this....

*"It seems Xiden and his cult of dembots are doing everything they can to help the terrorist…why not kill someone there that was merely trying to aid the people he abandoned?"*

The command was given by a local military commander.


----------



## Asclepias (Sep 11, 2021)

RadicalRedneck said:


> WRONG AGAIN!  BIDEN was against killing OBL that day!


Obviously they didn't teach you to read in My Sister So Pretty, Alabama.  Lets try reading that again and maybe get an adult to help you.

*"Wrong your fucking idiot. Biden had jack shit to do with the drone attack. A local command gave the go ahead. Obama gave the go ahead to grab OBL."*


----------



## Asclepias (Sep 11, 2021)

struth said:


> didn’t xiden vow to take out the people responsible for the attack that lead to the deadliest day in nearly a decade for the US?


Sure did. Not sure who told you that guy was the one responsible for the attack or they even thought he was?


----------



## Coyote (Sep 11, 2021)

Grampa Murked U said:


> NYT is the original source so keep your Fox hate in check
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You're really stretching this blame thing.. BDS?


----------



## struth (Sep 11, 2021)

Asclepias said:


> Sure did. Not sure who told you that guy was the one responsible for the attack or they even thought he was?


because Xiden bragged that they got the person, after they killed this innocent aid worker. 

I guess I was wrong to believe the Xiden admin....


----------



## Asclepias (Sep 11, 2021)

struth said:


> because Xiden bragged that they got the person, after they killed this innocent aid worker.


Show me where he said this was the guy that planned the attack that killed US military.  I'll wait.


----------



## struth (Sep 11, 2021)

Asclepias said:


> Show me where he said this was the guy that planned the attack that killed US military.  I'll wait.











						US drone strike killed 'ISIS-K planner' in Afghanistan, Pentagon says
					

The United States military has carried out a drone strike against an alleged ISIS-K “planner” following a suicide bombing in Kabul that killed 13 American soldiers and at least 70 Afghans.




					www.foxnews.com
				




US drone strike killed 'ISIS-K planner' in Afghanistan, Pentagon says​The Pentagon says the "target" was killed in the attack​


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac (Sep 11, 2021)

Coyote said:


> You're really stretching this blame thing.. BDS?


What am I stretching? Killing innocent families and aid workers should just be swept under the rug now? WTF


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac (Sep 11, 2021)

Coyote said:


> You're really stretching this blame thing.. BDS?


The ONLY person in this thread stretching anything is asslips.
The rest of you are just pretending like nothing happened.
Maybe yall are smokin crack with under aged Chinese girls and are too wacked out to realize what happened?


----------



## Coyote (Sep 11, 2021)

Grampa Murked U said:


> What am I stretching? Killing innocent families and aid workers should just be swept under the rug now? WTF


It should be…I’m just why it is only news NOW...and no other attributions of “blood on their hands”….Got any ideas?









						U.S. drone strike kills 30 pine nut farm workers in Afghanistan
					

A U.S. drone strike intended to hit an Islamic State (IS) hideout in Afghanistan killed at least 30 civilians resting after a day's labor in the fields, officials said on Thursday.




					www.reuters.com
				












						US airstrikes killed at least 22,000 civilians since 9/11, analysis finds
					

Figures based on reported number of US airstrikes highlight the human cost of the 20-year ‘war on terror’




					www.theguardian.com
				












						Hidden toll of US drone strikes in Yemen: Nearly a third of deaths are civilians, not al-Qaida
					

The toll from U.S drones in Yemen runs in the hundreds, including both militants and civilians.




					www.militarytimes.com
				












						Trump Cancels Drone Strike Civilian Casualty Report: Does It Matter?
					

On March 6, without explanation, President Donald Trump revoked an Obama-era rule requiring an annual public report on U.S. drone strikes, including



					warontherocks.com


----------



## John T. Ford (Sep 13, 2021)

Grampa Murked U said:


> NYT is the original source so keep your Fox hate in check
> 
> 
> 
> ...


How many more innocent have to DIE to cover up this Government's treason?


----------



## easyt65 (Sep 19, 2021)

Gen Milley called the drone strike that killed 10 innocent people, to include 7 children, 'Righteous'



Botched Kabul drone strike latest furor involving Milley, who called the operation 'righteous'​-- Milley has also faced criticism over revelations in a new book that reports he held secret phone calls with his Chinese counterpart​
"A botched drone strike in Kabul aimed at ISIS-K terrorists, but that the Pentagon admitted on Friday instead killed an aid worker and members of his family including seven children, is the latest furor to involve Joint Chiefs of Staff Gen. Mark Milley -- who had called the strike "righteous" but on Friday described it as a "horrible tragedy."


This inept, incompetent traitor should be in cuffs by now.











						Botched Kabul drone strike latest furor involving Milley, who called the operation 'righteous'
					

A botched drone strike in Kabul aimed at ISIS-K terrorists, but that the Pentagon admitted on Friday instead killed an aid worker and members of his family including seven children, is the latest furor to involve Joint Chiefs of Staff Gen. Mark Milley -- who had called the strike "righteous" but...




					www.foxnews.com


----------



## Ringo (Sep 24, 2021)

Three young girls were killed in the strike, according to their family: Hayat, 2, Somaya, 3, and Malika, 3. 
It is important that you read these names and look at these faces and consider what it means that no one will be held accountable for killing these children.


----------



## Ringo (Nov 4, 2021)

A little bit of democracy.
The Inspector General of the US Air Force said that he found no violations of the law and the laws of war in an air strike from an American drone in Kabul at the end of August. Then 10 civilians, mostly children, were killed.


----------



## gipper (Nov 4, 2021)

Ringo said:


> A little bit of democracy.
> The Inspector General of the US Air Force said that he found no violations of the law and the laws of war in an air strike from an American drone in Kabul at the end of August. Then 10 civilians, mostly children, were killed.


Well of course. It’s never anyone’s fault. The military can murder innocent women and children, yet there are no consequences.

More proof we live in a failed state.


----------



## Rigby5 (Nov 4, 2021)

Ringo said:


> A little bit of democracy.
> The Inspector General of the US Air Force said that he found no violations of the law and the laws of war in an air strike from an American drone in Kabul at the end of August. Then 10 civilians, mostly children, were killed.



He lied.
According to US law, since Congress ratified the UN charter, than any use of military force outside the US is illegal unless UN approved.
The Geneva Conventions do not allow the deliberate assassination of individuals who are not given an opportunity to surrender.
The Geneva Conventions do not allow for risks like this to civilians.
If they can't be sure of the target, then it is illegal to pull the trigger.


----------



## Rigby5 (Nov 4, 2021)

Coyote said:


> It should be…I’m just why it is only news NOW...and no other attributions of “blood on their hands”….Got any ideas?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



The US and Mossad are the only counties low enough to conduct assassinations.
Every other country in the world considers them illegal.
The US also used to consider them illegal.

The only time the US ever deliberately committed an assassination before the invasion of Iraq, was when we shot down Admiral Yamamoto in the Pacific.
And that was a terrible idea, preventing the Japanese surrender for over a year.


----------



## RetiredGySgt (Nov 4, 2021)

Rigby5 said:


> The US and Mossad are the only counties low enough to conduct assassinations.
> Every other country in the world considers them illegal.
> The US also used to consider them illegal.
> 
> ...


Go pedal your ignorance else where retard.


----------

